# Changer l'icone Finder?



## GoodMichou (27 Août 2009)

Hey,
j'aimerais savoir comment changer l'icone "Finder". 
Car il est impossible d'accèder au menu "Lire les informations" avec l'icone Finder.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Ce n'est pas possible, et je ne vois pas quelles informations tu veux lire .....
Sur Finder fais A propos de Finder tu auras  une fenêtre avec les informations du Finder.


----------



## nemo77 (27 Août 2009)

http://freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Oui mais ce n'est pas cela qui va lui permettre de lire les informations du Finder.....mieux que sur l'A propos....

De plus si ce job fait bien son boulot, j'ai testé, ok j'aurais tout de même quelques frayeurs à manipuler les icônes du système, je ne sais pas ce que cela donne en cas de mise à jour.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Ce n'est pas possible (...)


Si c'est possible : 



edit/ Ah, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse.


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Août 2009)

et apparemment ce n'est plus possible sur Snow Leo, ni avec aucune app apple ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> et apparemment ce n'est plus possible sur Snow Leo, ni avec aucune app apple ...



pour le finder avec LiteIcon s'est toujours bon , par contre les autre appli j'arrive plus à les custom 

comme avant manuellement   s'est moche d'origine  HELP!!!

les boxe pour les piles avec stacks in da place s'est aussi toujours bon


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Août 2009)

Ouaip, le finder reste le dernier truc customisable ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Ouaip, le finder reste le dernier truc customisable ...



le reste avec candybar  s'est bon aussi


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Août 2009)

Nop pas d'accord, si tu changes l'icone iTunes avec candybar tu remarquera qu'elle n'a changé ni dans le dock ni dans le dossier app.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Nop pas d'accord, si tu changes l'icone iTunes avec candybar tu remarquera qu'elle n'a changé ni dans le dock ni dans le dossier app.



justement s'est la que je coince j'ai réussi à toutes les changer avec candybar 

toutes sauf ( iTunes ) bizarre


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2009)

J'ai changé iTunes, Mail, Safari, Quicktime, Aperçu et iPhoto à la main, sans problèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai changé iTunes, Mail, Safari à la main, sans problèmes.



comment tu a fait pour itunes ??


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2009)

Clic droit sur iTunes.app / afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources
et il faut changer iTunes.icns.

Pour Safari : compass.icns
Pour Mail : app.icns
Pour QuickTime : QuickTimePlayerX.icns
Pour Carnet D'adresse : AppIcon.icns
Pour iPhoto '08 : la méthode normale fonctionne.


----------



## Maximouse (29 Août 2009)

En attendant que des solutions logicielles arrivent, pourriez vous m'indiquer ou se trouve le dossier regroupant toutes les incones de SL.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)

C'est marqué juste au-dessus de ton message


----------



## Maximouse (29 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est marqué juste au-dessus de ton message



Bon apparemment il n'y a pas de dossier regroupant toutes les icones des App,
mais sauriez vous ou je peux me les procurer.

Mon problème est que je me retrouve avec la moitié de mes Apps en Blob et les autres en normales. Et je voudrais remettre les icones originelles en me passant de Candy qui ne fonctionne plus.

Merci de votre aide.

J'ai trouvé ce dont j'avais besoin, merci


----------

